# Need a backboard for a large inlay



## Mickeyfolse (Feb 1, 2019)

If you closely in this picture, there’s a 17” tall script letter B on this old scrap board. I’m pleased with how the B looks. 
It’s purpose is to inlay onto a backboard of some sort for people to sign at my daughters wedding.
I don’t have a jointer. I don’t have a split fence on my router table. 
I’m asking for two suggestions. 
One being how to achieve this. I’m considering cedar fence boards with .25” gaps and making a decorative “fence” 3’ tall by 2’ wide. Then I’ll inlay the B using a finished plywood. It’s just a thought. I’m looking for other ideas. I’ve never done a glue up and not very confident i can joint boards very well. 
The other suggestion im looking for is, if i don’t do the fence board idea, then what types of wood should i use? Obviously the contrast has to be there, but neither species can be overly dark, to allow for writing on it with a sharpie. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Mickey - A split fence is easy enough to make for your router table since you don't have a split fence or a joiner, and you're trying to make a "fence" as a backer board, why don't you go with shiplap? Easy enough to do with your router table


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Sorry for the double post but I got a little ahead of my self.

In my previous post I was trying to say that a split fence is easy enough to make for your router table if you want to joint edges. See this pics - the front faces slide and the outfeed fence has a piece of arborite that will shim out the fence just enough for joining.


----------



## Mickeyfolse (Feb 1, 2019)

vchiarelli said:


> Sorry for the double post but I got a little ahead of my self.
> 
> In my previous post I was trying to say that a split fence is easy enough to make for your router table if you want to joint edges. See this pics - the front faces slide and the outfeed fence has a piece of arborite that will shim out the fence just enough for joining.




This split fence may well end up being a project i do soon. I need the ability to join boards and do glue ups. 
I can certainly join the boards the way you suggested. I’m thinking tongue and groove cedar might look nice as well. It should provide a nice enough contrast with an oak plywood. I’ll look in to both and see which she prefers. Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Mickey - tongue and groove will look good too. A split fence will come in handy, especially if you don't have a jointer.
Be sure to post pics of your finished project


----------



## Mickeyfolse (Feb 1, 2019)

vchiarelli said:


> Mickey - tongue and groove will look good too. A split fence will come in handy, especially if you don't have a jointer.
> Be sure to post pics of your finished project




I will post it once I’m done. It may be over a week due to work schedule. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mickeyfolse (Feb 1, 2019)

Mickeyfolse said:


> I will post it once I’m done. It may be over a week due to work schedule.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Haven’t been on here in many months. Just trying to catch up. Here’s the final result.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice final result. Did you make your split fence yet?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Beautiful job Mickey , just wow !


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Excellent job, Mickey!! Where will that hang or be displayed? Sure looks nice.

David


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

WOW! That turned out great, I love the contrast of the softwood and the hardwood.
Good Job.
HErb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> WOW! That turned out great, I love the contrast of the softwood and the hardwood.
> Good Job.
> HErb


Mickey did way better than that...


----------



## Mickeyfolse (Feb 1, 2019)

DesertRatTom said:


> Nice final result. Did you make your split fence yet?




I ended up using shims on the outfeed side 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mickeyfolse (Feb 1, 2019)

difalkner said:


> Excellent job, Mickey!! Where will that hang or be displayed? Sure looks nice.
> 
> David




She has it on an easel stand in her home for now. People signed this board with a sharpie upon entrance to the wedding reception. I'm okay with that only since i knew what it'd be used for 

Seeing that one pieces grains being out of alignment irks me to this day. Had a lapse in concentration when aligning that piece up for cutting. Likely was trying to just get it done and move on. 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

@Mickeyfolse Seeing that one pieces grains being out of alignment irks me to this day. Had a lapse in concentration when aligning that piece up for cutting. Likely was trying to just get it done and move on. 

I went back and tried to see what your concern was over and could not see any remarkable differences in the grain of the back board. However the front lower part of the inlay might be what you are referring to. It might down grade it to an "A+" from from an "A ++".
HErb


----------



## Mickeyfolse (Feb 1, 2019)

Herb, that's exactly the piece that bothers me! . But I do appreciate the compliment.

I'm looking forward to showing off the latest project I'm working on. It's about 50% complete and is an LSU Tiger eye 12" high by 19" across And is in full color using purpleheart, yellowheart, and maple all inlayed onto a walnut backboard. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

OOWEE that is going to be a beauty, I can only imagine what it will look like.
Herb


----------

